# Tabulator-Taste



## akira (4. Jul 2004)

Hi,

ich schreibe gerade ein Applet mit dem JDK1.1.8 und möchte gerne die Tabulator-Taste abfangen.
Leider wird sie so nicht erkannt:


```
public class MyApplet extends Applet {
     
    ...... 

    public void processKeyEvent(KeyEvent key) {
        System.out.println( "Key pressed = " + key );
        super.processKeyEvent(key);
    }
}
```

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Illuvatar (4. Jul 2004)

Du musst enableEvents (AWTEvent.KEY_EVENT_MASK) aufrufen.


----------



## akira (4. Jul 2004)

Danke für Deine schnelle Hilfe, leider klappt es jedoch nicht.

Ich habe natürlich auch das Applet als KeyListener registriert und laut API sind die Events dann automatisch enabled.



> Event types are automatically enabled when a listener for that event type is added to the component.



Hat noch jemand eine Idee?


----------



## akira (4. Jul 2004)

Ich habe es jetzt selbst herausgefunden.  

Falls jemand das gleiche Problem haben sollte, einfach die Methode:



> public void transferFocus()



überschreiben.


----------

